

The Elements - A Perfect Coffee Table Book for Nerds - 3pt14159
http://zachaysan.tumblr.com/post/315148493/the-elements-a-perfect-coffee-table-book-for-nerds

======
DrJokepu
I thought he meant Euclid's Elements - now that's an awesome book.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euclids_Elements> (the link doesn't work because
HN removes the apostrophe from hyperlinks for some reason)

~~~
3pt14159
I've read that in Grade 12, really opened my eyes on a ton of things.

------
NathanKP
It looks like a very high quality book for only $20, according to Amazon:

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1579128149?ie=UTF8&tag=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1579128149?ie=UTF8&tag=booksforsa03b-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=1579128149)

------
biotech
There is an interesting piece about Plutonium. It seems that Plutonium
Batteries were used in some pacemakers. Here's the link:
<http://www.periodictable.com/Items/094.3/index.qt.html>

------
wrs
And I guess the perfect companion gift would be found here:
<http://www.element-collection.com/>

------
albertsun
New goal: Collect a sample of every element. =P

~~~
dgordon
After poking around the site posted by wrs, I found:

<http://www.element-collection.com/html/coffee_table.html>

Forget books, here's an element coffee table!

------
sabat
If you like this book, consider looking at The Math Book by Cliff Pickover;
it's similarly awesome and amazingly illustrated. Video review of it here:
[http://www.youtube.com/user/joannelovesscience#p/u/19/BDCFms...](http://www.youtube.com/user/joannelovesscience#p/u/19/BDCFmsl94OE)

edit: P.S., I am not associated with Cliff and am not spamming for him. :-)

